# Sicce vs Fluval or Eheim



## tdub57 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a Sicce whale 350 canister filter on my 38 gal. Tank. I'm in the process of getting a bigger tank 75 or 90 gal I was thinking of buying another Sicce the 500 for this new tank is the Sicce comparable to the Fluval or Eheim in the same gpm range?


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I assume they would be comparable but I have never seen or heard of this filter before, must be new. Do you think you can take a few pics of the trays to get an idea of the overall filter capacity, kind of curious.


----------



## tycoonbob (Feb 19, 2012)

http://sicceus.com/filters.html

The Sicce Whale 350 has a flow rate of 264gph, where the Sicce 500 has a flow rate of 317gph.
Fluval 306 has a flow rate of 206gph. Fluval 406 has a flow rate of 245. Fluval G3 has a flow rate of 365gph. Fluval G6 has a flow rate of 665gph. Fluval FX5 has a flow rate of 925gph.
Eheim Classic 350 has a flow rate of 165gph. Eheim Classic 600 has a flow rate of 265gph. Eheim Classic 1500XL has a flow rate of 635gph. Eheim Professional 3 600 has a flow rate of 330gph. Eheim Professional 3 1200T has a flow rate of 450gph.

So there you have it. These numbers are from the manufactures websites, and is something I have been looking into lately as well. It's also worth noting that it's not all about the gph, and the numbers listed on some manufactures sites are with no media in the can.

I am looking for a can to add to my FX5 on my 125, to run filter floss in.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

iltration is more complex than just GPH. Its a balance between GPH and Canister volume. Media type is a factor as well. Also the design is important I have seen canisters where one side of the tray be completely brown while the other half looks clean. This is a poor design flaw that will limit your filtration. Good filters the dirt will be spread evenly throughout each tray.


----------

